# RESOLVED: Mouse cursor stuck!



## citylink_uk (May 31, 2007)

Hi all,

The mouse cursor on my Laptop has stick dead in the centre of the screen.

Ive tried restarting it but to no avail, plugging in a standard mouse solves the roblem but the touchpad doesnt seem to work.

It only happened after a Windows update.

Can anyone help?

Thanks
Rich


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Mouse cursor stuck!*

Hi Rich, welcome to TSF...

have you tried uninstalling the Windows Update?

Also, you may need to reinstall the touchpad drivers...do you have any alerts/warnings in your Device Manager?


----------



## citylink_uk (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Mouse cursor stuck!*

Hi, 

According to the device settings in Control Panel > Mouse it says the device is working properly.

How do you un-install a windows update?

Thanks
Rich


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Mouse cursor stuck!*

You need to go into Add/Remove programs and check the box at the top titled 'Show updates' then scroll down the list to the hotfixes/updates then uninstall the update as you would a normal program.


----------



## citylink_uk (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Mouse cursor stuck!*

Rolling back the update seems to have solved it.

Thanks for the quick response.

Rich


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Mouse cursor stuck!*

You're welcome, glad you got it sorted.

Come back any time you need any more help :smile:


----------

